# Official 2013 Trade Deadline Thread



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thought I'd create this for us to share rumors we find and discuss. 



> @HoopsonFOX: Report links Lakers to Tyreke Evans : http://t.co/c9akwQ2z


Tyreke anyone??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Lakerholicz: Rumor: Lakers called Timberwolves regarding the availability of Dante Cunningham. http://t.co/KFQJ8yVk


...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think the twolves are so f'd by injuries by now they're not in a position to make a deal or on the other hand they could be desparate for bodies but that's what the d league is for


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who is Dante Cunningham? I'd love Tyreke to come in and back Kobe up but who would we give up? What's his contract situation like?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Cunningham is kind of like Earl Clark


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Without shooting and ball handling.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and he makes more


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I kind of dont think they should do anything at this point - they're set up for 2014 so unless it's a home run or involves pieces that dont mess that up or = players they'd just as soon build around (which I doubt is in the cards) they'd probably be better off standing pat and seeing what they can do in the summer with Pau's expiring


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Tyreke anyone??


Evans doesn't seem like a good fit, and the Lakers have nothing to trade for him. I think he could be an all-star type of player in the right situation, but not playing on a team that includes Kobe.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Dante Cunningham? No way! There are current free agents available capable of outplaying Cunningham without the price tag.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @SamAmicoFSO: Lakers are said to have a strong interest in Cavs' Daniel Gibson, a natural in D'Antoni's system, but have nothing to offer.


..


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ..





> @SamAmicoFSO: Lakers are said to have a strong interest in Cavs' Daniel Gibson, a natural in D'Antoni's system, *but have nothing to offer.*


..

:lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Trades will hurt this team. Taking players from dnp-CDs to starting back to dnp-CDs will hurt this team. 

Pick your roster, pick your rotation, define roles, build continuity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> Trades will hurt this team. Taking players from dnp-CDs to starting back to dnp-CDs will hurt this team.
> 
> Pick your roster, pick your rotation, define roles, build continuity.
> 
> ...


Truer words have never been written. So friggin simple.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

isnt Delonte West still out there?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @JRudolphSports: The Brooklyn Nets are preparing to make another run at Dwight Howard, according to a source. http://t.co/otZLGk5W





> Playing in Brooklyn with Deron Williams and Joe Johnson was at the top of Howard’s list last summer and the Nets are convinced that the seven-time All-Star still has a strong desire to make the Barclays Center his home office. The Nets have played well under P.J. Carlesimo and feel like the addition of Howard could be the piece that gets them to the NBA Finals.
> 
> Brooklyn Nets general manager Billy King has kept a close eye on the struggling Lakers and quietly searched for a third team with an attractive piece that would help facilitate a trade that would deliver Howard to the Nets, according to sources.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Btw, this is the guy that broke the first Dwight trade. He's apparently very close to Dwight.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> isnt Delonte West still out there?


He and Sasha signed with the Grizz.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> isnt Delonte West still out there?


Adding a nut job to a team with clear chemistry issues at the moment probably isn't going to help.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

As for the Wovles-Nets deal, I don't see Minny wanting Brook Lopez of all people for Love. And I wouldn't do that deal obviously. We can just sign Love to play with Dwight when he becomes a FA.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adding Kevin Love is probably about the best return you can hope for if you trade Dwight. Although you may just be trading one malcontent big man for another.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> As for the Wovles-Nets deal, I don't see Minny wanting Brook Lopez of all people for Love. And I wouldn't do that deal obviously. We can just sign Love to play with Dwight when he becomes a FA.


No, you probably can't. When's the last time you guys had the cap room to sign a max free agent? Even if Kobe is gone you guys will have players brought in to take up that cap space.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> No, you probably can't. When's the last time you guys had the cap room to sign a max free agent? *Even if Kobe is gone you guys will have players brought in to take up that cap space*.


Like Kevin Love? :grinning: I don't seriously think we could get him, but the plan does appear to open up cap space when Kobe leaves to rebuild around Dwight. And I would much rather have Dwight than Love.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Kevin Love will be wearing a Rockets jersey in '15-'16.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Kevin Love will be wearing a Rockets jersey in '15-'16.


I could see that happening. Would make for a pretty nice youngish core of guys.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I could see that happening. Would make for a pretty nice youngish core of guys.


Yea, they'll have Lin's max-sized final year to play with in trades, and Love's jumpshot-oriented game isn't a problem when Asik is eating up space in the paint. They'll have to come up with a good young player or something better than two of their own picks, but the makings of a logical three-teamer is there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Yea, they'll have Lin's max-sized final year to play with in trades, and Love's jumpshot-oriented game isn't a problem when Asik is eating up space in the paint. They'll have to come up with a good young player or something better than two of their own picks, but the makings of a logical three-teamer is there.


Not a bad consolation after missing out on Howard. With Harden and Love jacking up shots, having a guy like Asik in the paint will be nice rebounding wise as well.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Adding a nut job to a team with clear chemistry issues at the moment probably isn't going to help.


how could it hurt at this stage


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> isnt Delonte West still out there?


Is this your Elijah Milsap of 2013?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Why haven't people considered trading Nash??


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Why haven't people considered trading Nash??


What are you going to get for him? You need to find a playoff contender who needs a point guard and thinks Nash can maybe put them over the top this year, and then you need to fill the hole that Nash leaving creates in the lineup. You could probably get Paul Millsap if Utah doesn't think they're going to bring him back and then spin Pau off into a point guard(you could get Sessions back with Ben Gordon and maybe a pick or possibly Monta Ellis and Sam Dalembert), but it's unlikely that fixes the defense, which is the real issue.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is this your Elijah Milsap of 2013?


or gerald green


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Why haven't people considered trading Nash??


I doubt anyone is going to offer anything for an old as shit point guard with multiple years left on his contract.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Why haven't people considered trading Nash??


Toronto might be interested, but Nash turned down more money to come here so he could be close to his family. I think the chances of anything happening are slim.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> or gerald green


I don't remember you saying anything about green until the nets nabbed him. 

Fwiw Elijah milsap is still out there. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/eye-on-basketball/21617047/grizzlies-lakers-and-celtics-exploring-three-team-trade

Article discusses a three team deal.

Gasol to Boston
Pierce to Memphis
Gay to Lakers

Thoughts??


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Pau looked like old Pau last night, but Rudy Gay would be a pretty nice piece. He would improve the overall athleticism immensely. I highly doubt Boston trades Pierce at this point though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If it were to go down, we'd be hung out to dry if Dwight doesn't resign. If he does, we'd have Dwight and Gay as a nucleus in 2014.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

still rather trade Dwight for Teague and Horford and picks


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/sports/nba/76ers/nba-rumors-pau-gasol-bobcats-derrick-favors-heat-rudy-gay-wizards-and-more



> 1. Pau Gasol to the Bobcats- Coming in at number one is a doozy of a rumor that would see Gasol exit the nightmare in Los Angeles to head to a brand new nightmare in Charlotte. The Bobcats would send back DaSagana Diop, Ben Gordon and a draft pick to acquire Gasol, all pieces the Bobcats would currently list as expendable. The Lakers could benefit from acquiring another guard with perimeter skills, particularly coming off their bench, but bringing in Diop is simply to get an expiring contract. His $7 million deal would come off the Lakers books in the summer and the team would benefit from having Charlotte’s pick in the draft to add some young talent to an otherwise aging squad.
> 
> As for the Bobcats, they acquire an all-star caliber front court player to partner Bismack Biyombo and improve their options around the basket for the next season and a half before his $19 million a year expires.


Just another rumor. That pick makes it intriguing though. I believe they're currently sitting on the 2nd pick and the 13th pick.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://www.opposingviews.com/i/sports/nba/76ers/nba-rumors-pau-gasol-bobcats-derrick-favors-heat-rudy-gay-wizards-and-more
> 
> 
> 
> Just another rumor. That pick makes it intriguing though. I believe they're currently sitting on the 2nd pick and the 13th pick.


Maybe they do that deal if they go on another big losing binge before the deadline, otherwise it's a possibly mediocre 1st round pick + filler for one of the best post players in the league. That wouldn't seem to be a good move unless there is no hope left.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah that's horrible


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

That's going to depend on how the Lakers do this month. If they're 8 games under .500 at the all-star break they may move Gasol for a draft pick and a Jodie Meeks upgrade, but if it appears that they're figuring things out I imagine LA largely stays put.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

have they found their stretch 4 of the future? is that too soon?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Between Clark, Hill and that douche in the headband I like our young frontcourt players. Ebanks had a great preseason even. If they're looking for "future" players they need to focus on the backcourt. Morris isn't good enough to play more than 15 minutes a game and Meeks is just good for shooting and hustling.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante Cunningham would be a great pick up if the lakers got him.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The Big Dipper said:


> Dante Cunningham would be a great pick up if the lakers got him.


What could they offer? Not saying that implying that they can't work a deal, but as a serious question. Cunningham's playing fairly well for Minny on a small contract.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Ricky Rubio defends Pau Gasol
> 
> Associated Press | January 31, 2013
> MINNEAPOLIS -- Ricky Rubio is standing up for his fellow Spaniard Pau Gasol, saying he doesn't think it's fair that the Los Angeles Lakers are bringing Gasol off the bench this season.
> ...


http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=8902444

Interesting...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Much ado about nothing. Rubio isn't a gm. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://lakerholicz.com/rumor-despite-the-rudy-gay-trade-toronto-remains-intent-on-pursuing-gasol/2013/02/02

Toronto still interested in Gasol. 



> The Toronto Raptors were linked with the Los Angeles Lakers last year when they apparently offered a package of Andrea Bargnani, Jose Calderon and Linas Kleiza for Pau Gasol. The Lakers, reportedly, declined.
> 
> Some would assume that, now the Raptors landed their big name in Rudy Gay, they’d be done making big trades.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Mike D'Antoni has remained intrigued with bringing exiled Jazz guard Raja Bell to Lakers, sources say.


...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Why not? As if the team didn't already have enough dead weight.

Might as well pile on.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> The Los Angeles Lakers are reportedly interested in trading point guard Steve Nash to the Indiana Pacers for two dynamic players. Is it possible that Los Angeles would double-cross Nash like this?
> Lakers general manager Mike Kupchak has insisted over and over again that he has no intentions of making any bold moves before the Feb. 21 NBA trade deadline, especially deals involving Nash or center Dwight Howard. However, ESPN reported that there is some truth to the rumors circulating about a Los Angeles-Indiana blockbuster trade that could result in both teams gaining a significant edge in their respective conference.
> The deal would involve sending Nash to the Pacers in exchange for point guard George Hill and small forward Danny Granger. Obviously, Granger has not played at all this season due to a knee injury, but several reports suggest he will be making his debut soon.
> This trade would benefit Indiana in a big way by giving the team a solid point guard who could flourish in the Pacers system. Center Roy Hibbert and small forward Paul George would become even more of a threat on the court with Nash dishing them the ball. This has to be intriguing for the 39-year-old as he will finally be able to get spread his wings again and play up to his abilities instead of shedding skin for Kobe Bryant.
> ...


http://www.rantsports.com/nba/2013/02/19/will-los-angeles-lakers-trade-point-guard-steve-nash-to-indiana-pacers/

Nash to Indiana for George Hill and Granger??


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

That would be pretty sweet if it were true. I seriously doubt it though. Im pretty sure Nash would have to sign off on this deal. Not contractually, just because I dont think the Lakers would do him like that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Pacers are third in the East and at this moment a far better shot at getting into the finals than we are. I don't think Nash would mind. 



I'm gonna go take a shower now. I feel dirty after that one...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

why would the Pacers give up two young promising players for Nash? hasnt anyone been watching this season?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nash came to LA to stay close to his kids and have a chance to win, in that order. I dont think for a second he would be happy to go to Indy like the writer says just because he will have a bigger role. He's 39, he doesnt give a rats ass how big or small his role would be. All he would care about is that it adds an extra 1.5 hours to his flights to PHX to visit his kids


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Does anyone else think that Boston might be the perfect trading partner for Pau over the offseason? They can give us the athleticism and youth we need, while we can give them another reason to keep their veteran heavy roster intact for one more year.

BOS Gets: Pau Gasol
LAL Gets: Jeff Green, Courtney Lee, First Rd Pick (BOS), Two 2nd Rd Picks (from third team)
Third Team Gets: Brandon Bass, Chris Duhon (who then gets cut)

BOSTON
Rajon Rondo...Jason Terry
Avery Bradley...Jordan Crawford
Paul Pierce
Kevin Garnett...Jared Sullinger
Pau Gasol...Fab Melo

LAKERS
Steve Nash...Steve Blake
Kobe Bryant...Courtney Lee
Jeff Green...MWP
Earl Clark
Dwight Howard...Jordan Hill

I actually think we'd amnesty MWP there and look to sign a more sure-fire three-point shooter with the MMLE (i.e. Korver). The team could use one more athletic big for depth, along with another wing, but a healthy Dwight makes them a WC favorite, IMO.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I would think that any MLE or MMLE we have would be used to resign Earl Clark if we're trading away Pau.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I would personally murder Danny Ainge if he did that.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I would think that any MLE or MMLE we have would be used to resign Earl Clark if we're trading away Pau.


or just period, we should def resign Clark and we're not trading Pau until we lock in Dwight in any event


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Does anyone think a S&T of Pau for Josh Smith might be in the works this offseason? That would solve a lot of our athleticism problems. And depending on what happens in FA, it may make perfect sense for Atlanta.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Does anyone think a S&T of Pau for Josh Smith might be in the works this offseason? That would solve a lot of our athleticism problems. And depending on what happens in FA, it may make perfect sense for Atlanta.


Smith launching 3's in D'Antoni's offense would give me nightmares. I'd only pull the trigger on that deal if Howard demands it. (I guess him and Smith are buddies)


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Our defense would be incredible 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Does anyone think a S&T of Pau for Josh Smith might be in the works this offseason? That would solve a lot of our athleticism problems. And depending on what happens in FA, it may make perfect sense for Atlanta.


Dude I swear you like the offseason more than the games. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

